# Fert Storage



## Jason229 (Apr 4, 2020)

Hey guys, just moved into a house that has a three car garage. Just wondering how does everybody store their fertilizer. I could just leave it in the bag, but I'm looking for a cleaner look. Any suggestions?


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Jason229 said:


> Hey guys, just moved into a house that has a three car garage. Just wondering how does everybody store their fertilizer. I could just leave it in the bag, but I'm looking for a cleaner look. Any suggestions?


Some do 5 gallon buckets with labels inside and out and covers on them after opening the bag. The fert labels can be stored elsewhere or even digitally.


----------



## Erickson89 (May 3, 2020)

Fire House Subs has 5 gallon buckets with water tight lids (they were used to ship pickles) for $3 a bucket. They stack really well too.


----------

